
Satoshi Website Triggers Countdown to ‘Live Unveiling’ of Bitcoin Creator - sjreese
https://www.ccn.com/satoshi-website-countdown-live-unveiling-bitcoin
======
bayareanative
This "news" website randomly showed a picture of John McAfee in an ad carousel
and I busted out LMAOROTFL.

~~~
ksaj
It's related, but not in the way that made you spit your coffee all over the
morning crossword.

McAfee tweeted a couple weeks back (before his vacation) he knows the real
Satoshi and if he doesn't identify himself publicly and pronto, he would out
him on Twitter.

------
cwkoss
Seems like a likely hoax site. Is there _any_ evidence that this is credible?

